# RAF's 90th Birthday tomorrow



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A tale (this is only a second hand story not third hand as I know the place and both of the protagonists) 

A senior navy officer and a navy sublieutenant are attending a series of meetings held at a third line repair unit controlled by the RAF (I was also at some of the meetings) at lunchtime they go to the officer's mess. 

The sublieutenant offers to buy a drink and the senior officer asks for a pint of bitter. At the bar the subby is told that they only serve halves at lunchtime. The senior officer goes to the bar and asks the steward why. The reply is that its an RAF tradition. 

'Tradition, Tradition' the officer thunders 'the RAF don't have traditions just habits'. 








ps happy birthday RAF


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just in case anyones around tommorrow this is the RAF schedule of events

ALL TIMES BST

EGXC-CONINGSBY 

FROM 01/04/08 14:55 TO 01/04/08 15:35 
RESTRICTED AREA (TEMPORARY) AT RAF CONINGSBY, LINCS FOR A 
RED ARROWS DISPLAY WI 6NM RADIUS 530538N 0001014W. AREA ESTABLISHED UNDER 
ARTICLE 96 OF THE ANO 2005 (MIL ACFT SHOULD COMPLY WITH 
JSP552.201.135.9). AIC 18/2008 (MAUVE 251) TO BE DATED 27 MARCH 08 
WILL REFER. 
SFC to 8100FT AMSL 

EGYD-CRANWELL 

FROM 01/04/08 19:20 TO 01/04/08 19:45 
FLYPAST INVOLVING 4 KINGAIRS 4 DOMINIES AND 1 SPITFIRE WI 2NM 
CRANWELL. MAX HGT 2000FT 

FROM 01/04/08 19:15 TO 08/04/01 19:50 
FLYPAST BY MIL ACFT AT 5302N 00029W (RAF CRANWELL - LINCS) TRACKING 
EAST TO WEST DOWN TO 250FT AGL. A LEFT HAND 8NM HOLDING PATTERN WILL BE ESTABLISHED AT 5302N 00023W (RUSKINGTON), AT 2000FT AMSL, INBOUND HEADING 269 DEG MAGNETIC. 
SFC to 2500FT AMSL 

EGXH-HONINGTON 

FROM 01/04/08 09:00 TO 01/04/08 17:00 
FLYPASTS AND DISPLAYS WI 3NM 5221N 00046E (RAF HONINGTON). 
SFC to 3000FT AMSL 

FORMATION TRANSIT BY 9X RED ARROWS AND 4X TYPHOON ACFT 
RAF SCAMPTON, LINCS 1223HRS 
RAF CONINGSBY, LINCS 1229HRS 
RAF MARHAM, NORFOLK 1236HRS 
RAF LAKENHEATH, SUFFOLK 1239HRS 
RAF HONINGTON – SUFFOLK 1240HRS 
RAF WATTISHAM, SUFFOLK 1243HRS 
RAF HALTON, BUCKS 1306HRS 
RAF WITTERING 1316HRS 
RAF COTTESMORE 1317HRS 
RAF CRANWELL 1321HRS 
RAF WADDINGTON 1322HRS 
RAF SCAMPTON 1323HRS 
TIMINGS AND ROUTE ARE APRX AND MAY CHANGE DUE TO WX OR 
OTHER REQUIREMENTS 

FROM 01/04/08 18:45 TO 01/04/08 19:15 
CEREMONIAL FLYPAST AT 5136N 00014W (RAF MUSEUM - LONDON) BY 9 
TYPHOON ACFT. FORMATION WILL ROUTE 5145N 00135W (RAF BRIZE NORTON 
APRX 1853 HRS) - 5134N 00045W (COOKHAM DEAN APRX 1858 HRS) - 5136N 
00014W (RAF MUSEUM 1901 HRS). AFTER FLYPAST THE FORMATION WILL ROUTE 
5145N 00007W (BROOKMANS PARK BPK APRX 1903HRS) - 5159N 
00004E(BARKWAY BKY APRX 1906 HRS). FORMATION WILL THEN RECOVER TO 
RAF CONINGSBY. NON-PARTICIPANTS ARE REQUESTED TO AVOID THE FORMATION 
ROUTE BY 3NM EITHER SIDE OF TRACK. 
500FT AMSL to 3500FT AMSL 

FROM 08/04/01 11:35 TO 08/04/01 12:20 
RESTRICTED AREA(TEMPORARY) FOR RAF 90TH ANNIVERSARY FLYPAST BY RED 
ARROWS AND 4 TYPHOONS.THE FOLLOWING RESTRICTION OF FLYING 
REGULATIONS HAVE BEEN MADE UNDER ARTICLE 96 OF THE ANO 2005 (MIL 
ACFT SHOULD COMPLY WITH JSP552 201.135.9). 
1. BETWEEN 1135-1210 NO ACFT IS TO FLY BELOW 2500FT AMSL WI THE FLW 
AREA: 513300N 0001004E - 513300N 0013000E - 512700N 0013000E - 
512700N 0000918E -513300N 0001004E 
2. BETWEEN 1150-1220 NO ACFT IS TO FLY BELOW 2500FT AMSL WITHIN THE 
FLW AREA: 514756N 0005105W - 515146N 0004339W - 513611N 0002353W - 
513611N 0003417W - 514756N 0005105W. THESE REGULATIONS DO NOT APPLY 
TO ANY ACFT IN THE SERVICE OF METROPOLITAN POLICE OR FLYING IN 
ACCORDANCE WITH A CLEARANCE ISSUED BY LONDON TERMINAL CONTROL CENTRE 
(SWANWICK)OR RAF NORTHOLT OR IN SERVICE OF HM COASTGUARD OR FLYING 
WITH PERMISSION OF THE RAF HQ1 GROUP FLYPAST PROJECT OFFICER. 
AUS 08-04-0056/701/AS7 
SFC to 2500FT AMSL


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

GBrapido said:


> Just in case anyones around tommorrow this is the RAF schedule of events
> 
> ALL TIMES BST
> 
> ...


Very informative GBrapido.

In my RAF days, that sort of info would have been regarded as "Restricted" at the very least. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Jock.

nothing hush hush at all.

these are the NOTAMS issued to all and the flying fraternity generally as a warning to keep out of the way etc.

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

GBrapido said:


> Hi Jock.
> 
> nothing hush hush at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks Geoff,

Progress, eh? :wink: :wink: :wink:

Self Briefing

And Further Afield

Jock.


----------

